# Zinsser Gardz vs. Kilz Klear vs. Roman Rx-35



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting. Never heard of the other two, but when anybody finds a niche that works you know the others are scrambling to copy it. Will keep an eye open for them.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Never heard of the other two either. I sure like Gardz so my trust level is very high with that product. I don't have to use it too often, but, when I do, I am 100% sure it's going to do the job. Any Kilz product is just ok.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

From the Kilz website:


> flexible and *breathable* film to offer years of service


I believe the breathable part makes it no good for wallpaper residue. Breathable means moisture can get to the paste and activate it again.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I also have never used the other 2 but somewhere I just read a review on the Rx-35 may have been on paint talk but it didn't get too good a write up and the clear I have never heard of. The old oil kilz was good but I really don't like their WB. Gardz is a great product but it can be hard to find and hard to get.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's the other thing besides the price - Klear looks like a new product, but probably very soon it's going to be a lot easier to find than Gardz.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

RX-35 is OK for a wall paper primer, not as good as Gardz for what it does( sealing drywall and paste residue)


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe Klear would be a good basic primer/sealer for bare drywall or patches?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

chrisn said:


> RX-35 is OK for a wall paper primer, not as good as Gardz for what it does( sealing drywall and paste residue)


We refer to it as, GLUE!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ha ha, I was reading those manufacturer websites looking for the word glue, but could only find paste or adhesive....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> We refer to it as, GLUE!





it is very glue like, for sure:laughing:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I tried the Klear yesterday. One minor point I got wrong in the OP - I never did look in the Klear can in the store. He just told me it looked the same. I only looked in the Rx-35 can. The Klear actually is a bit different - it has a beige color - more like soy milk. Dries clear though, of course. It also has an ammonia smell, which I really don't like. It's advertised as exterior as well as interior, which I guess explains that.

I covered a large drywall patch - 3' x 6'. It went on like Gardz. If anything, it seemed smoother than Gardz, which I guess could be a good thing but in this case when I painted over it, it was so smooth the roller wouldn't even turn in some places. It had no grip. I hate that roller slide. I was using a 6" roller and sometimes there are differences in how they turn - I could have gotten a tight one, who knows. So that's just one anecdotal experience, but I would have liked more grip. Sealing looks to be good - no sheen issues on the first coat at all (ProMar 200 eggshell).

At about $16 it's about 3 bucks more than Kilz's standard white sealer (Kwik Start, which I also haven't used.)


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading the data sheet- Kilz Max Clear is:
KILZ MAX® Clear helps block severe stains and odors

Sounds like an alternative to BIN more than Gardz. Makes no claim for high adhesion either. 

Different purpose altogether than Gardz, which is not a stain killer at all, but a sealer/ vapor barrier.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That's the wrong product. It's not Kilz Max Clear, it's Kilz Klear.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I was at SW and they carry Rx-35. You should get a discount if you have an account there.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Rx-35 is OK for hanging wall paper, not anywhere near as good at sealing drywall and or paste as Gardz is, in my experience only.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a thread on Paint talk almost the same as this it is titled Kilz Klear I think if interested it is worth reading. Rather than type the same thing over again.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> There is a thread on Paint talk almost the same as this it is titled Kilz Klear I think if interested it is worth reading. Rather than type the same thing over again.


 
Does everybody here read paint talk?:whistling2:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Does everybody here read paint talk?:whistling2:


No that's why I suggested they might want to go over there to read this article since it pertains to what we are talking about, like the other things that have links attached when we are talking about something.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> No that's why I suggested they might want to go over there to read this article since it pertains to what we are talking about, like the other things that have links attached when we are talking about something.


 
ok:thumbsup:


----------

